# Polaris Belt



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

How do you change the belt on a 98 Polaris Sportman 500? This thread is for a buddy of mine. I know exactly how to do it on my brute force just never done it before on a Polaris


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't checked but do we have the manual for this?


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea I downloaded the manual but manual is piece of poop and doesn't really help me much. didn't know if anybody had any personal experience on this to help


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok i've figured it out now only if the manual would tell me somewhere what the primary needs to be torqued back to


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok got it. It was hidden, for future reference the primary clutch needs to be at 54 ft/lb


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good info, now you're our resident Polaris 500 belt expert!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't they have a spot to put a bolt in the secondary too release the tension? Or is that a slightly newer model thing?


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea, all you should have to do is release the secondary and bingo, belt slide on, belt slide off. Easy as cake.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

O if there isn't somewhere to thread in a bolt, I always just rotated the halves of the secondary by hand, gives you enough slack.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Changeing a Belt on a Polaris....*

Here you go try watching this it maybe some Help...:rockn:MUDDIE49




 This is how i'll ussally do my Belts....


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Why did he pull the clutch? and better yet why not pull the clutch and then the belt would be loose! But like the old guy said some may say that's the wrong way to do it but it gets the job done.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah i agree...i guess he wanted to check it out...who knows....but i've changed my Belts in the past on my Snow mobiles the same way....just by edgeing it off the pulley then pullinh the center and turning the clutch pulley to get it off....MUDDIE49


----------

